# Best nano tank



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey There,

Well my wife asked me what I wanted for my birthday and I told her a nano tank setup. But I can't decide which one I want. Can someone help me decide please! 
Something under 10g but bigger then a regular 5.5g. 
I want a modern looking fancy rimless tank. It going be my expensive shrimp tank haha.
Hopefully a kit tank, but usually stuff that comes with them are useless.
I was thinking a fluval edge, one of the new one with the led lighting but I can't find it anywhere? Is it even out yet?

Thanks

-Han


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

get a Do Aqua or Mr. Aqua rimless tank then build it from there.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Newman said:


> get a do Aqua or mr. aqua rimless tank then build it from there.


They both have the nice 7.5 gallon rimless cubes. Mr. Aqua even has the low iron (similar to starphire glass) version.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Fluval Ebi


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, ebi all the way, especially if it is a shrimp tank!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmm ya the fluval ebi looks cool, I read few reviews saying the background foam coming undone. How about the filter and lighting that comes with it?


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

h4n said:


> Hmm ya the fluval ebi looks cool, I read few reviews saying the background foam coming undone. How about the filter and lighting that comes with it?


Well, you can just take the background off with a razor blade if you want... And the filter and light are sufficient for a med-tech tank.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just remove the background foam. IMO it's nothing to worry about since almost every tank doesn't come with one. Filter and light looks good, better than the one on the Edge. I opened one in the store yesterday and going to buy one tomorrow.

Major cons with the Edge is small access hole and the light.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

If money is not an object, definitely an ADA Mini-M paired with a Solar Mini light. Otherwise a Do!Aqua Mini-M with an Archaea 27W clip-on fixture.

You can get both from AFA (adana-usa.com)


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

+1 to that comment. Get a nice tank.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I also like the Fluval Ebi as a "kit tank." I house high grade CRS in mine. I did, though, ditch the internal filter it came with and replaced it with an Aquaclear 30 that I already had on hand. I don't really like the background either, so I used it as scaffold for a moss wall. I am very pleased with the result.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> If money is not an object, definitely an ADA Mini-M paired with a Solar Mini light. Otherwise a Do!Aqua Mini-M with an Archaea 27W clip-on fixture.
> 
> You can get both from AFA (adana-usa.com)



+ eheim 2211, + transparent tubing + lily pipe set + stratum/aquasoil + inline diffuser + ryuoh/seryiu stones + HC/Glosso


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

sayurasem said:


> + eheim 2211, + transparent tubing + lily pipe set + stratum/aquasoil + inline diffuser + ryuoh/seryiu stones + HC/Glosso


LOL that's pretty much the exact setup I have.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Fluval EBI is nice. I have an Eheim kit, the 16l model. Very nice as well and the LED light is very slick and contemporary looking. Very bright too. There are 3 sizes, so you can tune that to your needs, or space. The 16l fit perfectly on my daughter's dresser, so that's what we got.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

hahaha ya she gave me a price range lol..... I wish!

I think i'm going go with a fluval ebi, and get a extra 13w light fixture.
Will 26w over the tank be to much lighting?

Was the bag (4.4lbs??) of the substrate enough?

also how thick is that foam background? if remove would it be like 8.5gal tank?
I might just leave it and attach a moss wall to it.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

I believe their gallon measurement is just the dimensions of the tank, not counting wall or substrate. If your going to do a fancy shrimp tank are you thinking fancy shrimp low tech or high tech? 
The reason I ask is because some people (not all) have issues with keeping the higher grades of shrimp with co2(high tech) especially in a smaller volume tank where parameters can shift quickly. 
With that said, best of luck and I know we want pictures!


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I couldnt find a nano that i liked. Personally, i like the clean lines of the ADA tanks but they're too expensive IMHO. I bought a 12x12 tank from Greenleaf and its really nice. I bought the light for the EcoPico which is an LED. Its thin and has great lighting, you can even expand the lighting if you want. I plan on using and Eheim 2211 with lily pipes to finish it off.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm going more like low-med tech. No co2, since shrimps dont breed to good with co2. Maybe OEBT haha And yes I will be making a journal thread.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, Han, where is the journal thread . I want to see!!!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok ok I'll start one later today, almost done with my work and it's only 11am


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

i just got my finnex 4 gallon in today with the px360 filter and light. i think for a package deal, money being a factor, it was a pretty good deal. frankly, i dont like the rounded front corners so ill probably be facing the 'real' back as my front.

i think the new schuber tanks are nice too - i really liked the 6 gallon one


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

can't wait dude!!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

The new Edge II is 12g. It's the same dimensions as the old one, just twice as tall. It's expensive though, available on Amazon now @ $179. The old one can be found around $100 here. Blacks are more expensive cause they're more popular I guess, I've seen it get down to $97.

Use camelcamelcamel.com to track prices, lowest it shows on Edge 1 was $79. 

Make sure you look at the base dimensions, Edges are more rectangular, if you want a square shape base get Ebi, Flora, or Spec. Fluvals have 2 filters (carbon & bio), EHEIM kits have a simpler filter. 

I'd recommend a Spec for an office desk, $50 normally. You can score one for $32 at wag.com with a 50% off (use code MYPOINTS50). Edge II is probably the prettiest for a small living area if you don't mind the hefty price tag.

*edit: sorry didn't see you got an Ebi already, can't wait to see it!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

I actually order the ebi from
Amazon and I recieved a box full of glass. They ended up letting me keep everything, refunded me the money and gave me a $15 credit. So I ended up with a mr aqua cube. Check my my journal!!!


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

h4n said:


> I actually order the ebi from
> Amazon and I recieved a box full of glass. They ended up letting me keep everything, refunded me the money and gave me a $15 credit. So I ended up with a mr aqua cube. Check my my journal!!!


It arrived in pieces!? At least you got a free filter, light, and $15 out of it  Gotta love Amazon.

I wish wag.com had some more aquarium stuff, there's quite a few 50% off codes floating around and I'm itching to buy something.

Just found your journal link. Lol I try to stick with the nano subforum so I don't get tempted into buying a 100 gallon. Don't have the room right now and moving soon. I can't imagine having to move an established aquarium.

That cube looks awesome, never seen one, does it have a lid?


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Haha yup, I was so excited to get I stuck my hand in there. I actually cut my finger. And I made a point to tell them that haha.
I actually order an extra ebi light to. That was free to. Oh and the substrate and shrimp goodies.
Ya it was actually the one I wanted originally but the wife gave me a budget.
The lid from the ebi wasn't broken. And I have it on the cube now
I originally didn't until I found my dog drinking out of it....

It's the low iron version I guess it much clearer glass?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

h4n said:


> Haha yup, I was so excited to get I stuck my hand in there. I actually cut my finger. And I made a point to tell them that haha.
> I actually order an extra ebi light to. That was free to. Oh and the substrate and shrimp goodies.
> Ya it was actually the one I wanted originally but the wife gave me a budget.
> The lid from the ebi wasn't broken. And I have it on the cube now
> ...


Yes.

Similar to the 'white' glass or low-iron or starphire. All are 'high quality' and 'clearer' glass types.

Which one is better is something that other people can debate but they all seem to be significantly better looking than standard glass.


----------

